# Mothers Day



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Help! Left it to the last minute again and I'm overseas! trying to avoid flowers again - need some thoughts on things I can buy on the web!

What ever happened to sons day anyway? ? ? ? ?

Dave


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

David_A said:


> What ever happened to sons day anyway? ? ? ? ?
> 
> Dave


Gordon Frazer and Hallmark are working on that...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I've sent mine ,good old Interflora, their system is very good. Pop all your birthdays and special days in the diary and they remind you with plenty of notice.

Even tell you the ex-wifes birthday :x


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

some nice purple orchids in M&S for Â£15,

Folks going on hols today so no point in flowers for mum cos they would die before she got back!!


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I've also done the Interflora thing through their web site:

Mum's love flowers 

(well mine does)

I've also sent a card that'll guarantee tears when she opens and reads it.

She's ace my mum!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

scott28tt said:


> She's ace my mum!


Awwwwwwww that is dead cute .

I wonder what I will get off my 2 year old and 5 year old boys :roll: . I have a mother's day card already off of my 2 year old which he made at playgroup 8). It is so cute with purple crushed paper as flowers . My 5 year old said he was making a mother's day card at school yesterday . I can't wait to receive that


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I am going to put mine in a home. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> I am going to put mine in a home. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


At last a sensible reply :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

garyc said:


> I am going to put mine in a home. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


LOL - Guess your still young enough for a good spanking on your botty across her knees though


----------

